# Angels of Absolution WIP, please critique



## FIFTYGRAMSLAM (Aug 3, 2008)

Hello,

So after a three year hiatus from the hobby, I have decided to re-enter the modeling world by starting an Angels of Absolution space marine force. I picked the AoA boys mainly because of the paint scheme. When I first entertained the thought of playing W40k again I was set on doing dark angels so I picked up the new codex. AoA's popped up in one the pages and I couldn't resist starting my own force. 

Anyways, i am starting this WIP thread mainly to get some critiquing and criticism on my work. Hopefully you guys will be able to offer some suggestions on how I can improve the look of my army. 

Here's the test mini, his base is not quite finished yet: 










As you can see, there is no chapter insignia or squad icon yet. I plan to eventually implement both. Anyone know of a good way to create good looking chapter insignias or perhaps even the AoA's insignia easily? Or am I going to have to just suck it up and free-hand it?

The mini is also an old space marine that I bought a long while back. Back then I sucked at assembling models and got glue residue all over the place. I tried compensating for this, but as you can probably tell, there are some jagged looking spots that stick out. Ohwell.

Would you guys and gals consider this a tabletop worthy paint job?

Please rip this mini a part. Tell me everything that's wrong with it and how I can go about fixing it.

Thanks!

FGS


----------



## Blood God (Apr 27, 2008)

LOL! Would i consider that a tabletop worthy paint job? Erm fuck yes? That i some nice painting on the marine...Shame that chaos will kill all of them..bahahahahahhaahahah


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

i quite like it, although it does seem a bit dirty.

maybe a drybrush of skull white over the white parts?

otherwise i like it.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

My C&C would be that I think you need one more colour stage highlight between the main colour and your highlight for the armour - it is a good paint job however and a lovely colour scheme. Certainly better than a lot of table-top standard! As dirty-dog- said, it does seem 'dirty', in that the smoothness of the paint could be improved. But that could be, as you said, down to glue residue. If it isn't, just be sure to keep the brush damp and the paint thin.

Good stuff overall though!


----------



## FIFTYGRAMSLAM (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks for the comments everyone. It definitely helps. 

I am definitely going to have to thin the paints out a little bit, I think the glue residue got in the way of some of the finish, but thinning is also most assuredly in order. 

In regards to your comment about the highlights Syph, that would make the transition a lot smother than it is. I am going to have to play around with a mid-tone shade between the lighter highlight and darker base colors. The current highlight is a little too drastic. 

Anyways, I think I am going to turn this into my own serious personal WIP blog. I read somewhere on this forum about a contest where people only spend like $50-$60 bucks a month on their project and slowly build it up. Meanwhile posting images of their progress. I think I might follow those guidelines myself for my current AoA project. 

I am going to be starting on a tactical squad of these AoA fellows starting this week. I will have them posted ASAP. I am also going to be entering a model into a local painting competition. I think I might enter the tactical squads veteran Sargent into the competition. I was also considering undergoing painting a land raider and using it as a canvas for some detailed painted imagery on the sides and entering that into the competition. I don't think my abilities are quite ready for something of that order yet though, we will see after this tactical squad. 

Thanks again!

FGS


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

I really like that marine (even if he is Imperial scum:sarcastichand
The colour scheme is one of my favourites and you painted it very well.
The only and best tip I can give you is practice. Keep painting it over and over again and soon you'll find your brush mojo:grin:
Can't wait for more,
LH


----------

